# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Δαχτυλίδια κλειστού τύπου

## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου χαρίσει κάποιος δαχτυλίδια κλειστού τύπου από σύλλογο;;
 Γιατί δεν είμαι σε κάποιο σύλλογο... έχω πάρει μερικά από petshop κλειστού αλλά δεν θέλω ...

----------


## jimk1

Υπαρχει καποιος συγκεκριμενος λογος που δεν θελεις τα κλειστου τυπου απο pet shop γιατι αυτα χρησιμοποιω και εγω

----------


## kostaskirki

Κωστα γιατι δεν γραφεσαι σε εναν συλλογο? Αν σου χαρισει καποιος θα εχουν τον κωδικο του ομως!

----------


## stefos

Ερωτηση! Πουλιά με δαχτυλίδια. ( gr )μπορούν να διαγωνιστούν ?

----------


## jimk1

είναι στην διακριτική ευχέρεια του εκάστοτε συλλόγου αν δεν κάνω λάθος

----------


## vasilakis13

Τα κλειστά απο πετ έχουν χρώμα ανάλογο με τη χρονιά?

----------


## jimk1

Ναι κανονικά

----------


## stefos

> Τα κλειστά απο πετ έχουν χρώμα ανάλογο με τη χρονιά?


Ακριβώς το ίδιο

----------


## jk21

Παρακαλω να μεινουμε εντος θεματος ,που ειναι η αγγελια .Η ερωτηση στο ποστ 3 ισως εχει αμεση σχεση μονο .Τα υπολοιπα μπορουν να ερωτηθουν σε παλιοτερα σχετικα θεματα ή σε νεο που θα ανοιχθει . Ευχαριστω

----------


## δημητρα

καλυτερα να γραφτεις σε συλλογο, να εχεις το δικο σου κωδικο.

----------

